# Some dove recipes



## meat hunter (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all. Meat Hunter here. I had some post in here, but since the meltdown with the smf server, it looks like they have been lost. I used to live in El Paso Tx and hunted dove both in TX and New Mexico. For those of you who have not hunted them, they are a challenge. Especially when they have a tail wind and are doing about 60mph
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.
The first recipe I posted was somewhat involved as far as equipment goes so I will simplify it. To some, Dove is an aquired taste as it can be dry if not cooked properly. When we had dozens and dozens of these in our freezer from our family hunts, I would take about 5# of boned dove breast and 5# of ground turkey, mix in one packet of Liptons Onion soup mix, some course ground pepper to to taste and what ever other spices I liked, usually some freash ground garlic. Mix it all together and press them in a burger press. We have the kink that has the circles in it, is the best way I can describe it. When the patty is done, it looks like several donuts one inside the other. Put these in between way paper and freeze. When froozen, seperate and vacumm pack or wrap in family size servings. Grill and normal, very tasty.

Number two is take your dove breast, and slice down each side leaving breast on the bone. On one side, add a slice of Anaheim Chillie (aka long green chilles). The other side, a nice slice of sweet onion. Wrap bacon around entire dove breast and secure with tooth pick. Grill low and slow. If you like, when doves are almost done, give them a brush with a sauce you like, teriyaki, italian dressing, bbq ect. They are very good. 

I used this recipe when I was hunting ducks up in Roswell New Mexico. Loved hunting the ducks but did not care for the taste. I could not them go to waste and was tought to eat what I kill so I mixed the meat with ground turkey, added the soup mix and made burgers. The whole family loved em. If you try it, let me know what you think.

Todd


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds tasty, I want to give the burgers a try. I still have several dove in the freezer, hopefully I will find time to do it. :)
Thanks!


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, I got 4 lousy doves this year. I think y'all guys are shooting them before they get here.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 4, 2009)

What she said. Got to give that a try too- sounds good. 

King, Is the REAL story that your runnin' out of shells on those 4 birds?


----------

